# Is Kale available in Dubai?



## KidRukkus (Sep 12, 2011)

Following Joel Fuhrman's book - Eat to Live and the nutrient rich veggie is highly recommended.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Fresh kale? No.

Frozen kale? I've seen it in the frozen food section of Carrefour. But it's not always in stock.


----------

